

IPhone, iPod Apps worth more then Facebook apps  - omfut
http://latestgeeknews.blogspot.com/2008/06/iphone-ipod-apps-worth-more-then.html

======
LPTS
Um. Duh. Is this a surprise to anyone? Really? There are really otherwise
bright people who think facebook apps are going to be bigger then iphone apps?
Really? This is like saying dark blue is a darker blue then light blue. OF
COURSE.

Think of the best thing a facebook app can do.

Now think of 100 places where your interaction with an aspect of your
environment could have improved UI (in a broad sense of what UI is). Now think
how easy it would be to replace the UI on everything with your iPhone. Now
think about how much better the UI would be if it were as elegant as iPhone.

In one corner. FunWall. In another, the sci fi future we all spent our
childhood dreaming about. This isn't a nailbiter, folks.

Like when a circle jerk is interrupted by an orgy, the facebook devs and their
VCs are going to look stunned and out of place with their useless dicks in
their hands when the real sex they aren't a part of starts.

~~~
sutro
Re: your last paragraph...I'm concerned. I think you need to step away from
your computer and your iPhone and go out on a few dates. Shocking as it may
seem, "real sex" is not an iPhone app. You'll understand what I mean, in time.

~~~
LPTS
When I say "facebook apps are to iPhone apps as circle jerks are to orgies"
I'm not actually saying iphone apps are orgies.

Shortly after people acquired the capacity to represent objects with words,
they acquired a higher order of symbolic thought. One feature of this higher
order language is analogy. Analogy is a way of talking about relationships
between things in the same way that words are a way of talking about things.
You pick four concepts, and structure them A is to B as C is to D. You use
these concepts to compare the relationship AtoB and the relationship CtoD. If
AtoB is less obscure, and CtoD is more obscure, analogy can be used to explain
things.

Analogy works particularly well when one of the components is somehow linked
to our drive for survival, because everyone relates to that. Sometimes, a
writer will use analogy, but in a looser form. An implicit analogy.

I'm concerned you don't seem to understand this concept of analogy and
implicit analogy.

In this case, the analogy gets bonus points because sex and iPhone apps are
both (different) pretty pure expressions of universal evolutionary principles,
while facebook and circlejerking are weaker in their evolutionary
significance. In this way, my analogy conveys more then one meaning.

Also, and a more poetic level, real sex is everything because real sex breaks
down the ego and then all thats left is everything.

~~~
sutro
Thanks for the lecture, LPTS. That was fascinating.

